# AiO für Ryzen 1700



## LordEliteX (28. September 2017)

*AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Moin,

ich suche eine AiO für meinen Ryzen 1700, da der Stock Kühler mich so langsam nervt 
Ich tendiere zwischen der Silent Loop 280 und der Kraken x62. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum das die Pumpe leise ist.

Gibt es hier jemand der Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit einen der beiden? Und gibt es sonst noch alternativen? 
Ich kenne mich dort leider nicht sonderlich gut aus.


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Nimm lieber einen guten Lukü. Nicht lauter, dafür günstiger und auch kühl. Z.B. von EKL, den Olymp oder Brocken 3.
Gruß T.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Ich möchte halt auch in Sachen Optik was haben ^^ da macht so ein dicker Lüftkühler keine gute Figur


----------



## Venom89 (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Wenn es um Optik geht würde ich auf einen Custom loop setzen. 
Ansonsten würde ich die Silentloop nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Nimm den Silent Loop.
Falls das Teil kaputt geht, rufst du direkt bei BeQuiet an. Die schicken dir dann eine neue zu.
Der Kraken ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber die Lüfter sind echt Mist.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*



iWebi schrieb:


> Auch ohne das ich die alte einschicke.



Anfangs gab es einen Fertigungsfehler bei der Pumpe.
Daher kann es vorkommen, dass sie nach ein paar Wochen anfängt zu klackern.
Dann einfach bei BeQuiet anrufen. Seriennummer durchgeben und Fehler beschreiben.
BeQuiet schickt dir dann eine neue Silent Loop zu. Du kannst zu Hause umbauen und die defekte danach zurück schicken.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Hab mich auch für die Silent Loop entschieden, weil man die auch erweitern kann so wie ich das gesehen hab. 
Und danke für die Info mit dem Produktionsfehler. Dann weiß ich schon mal bescheid.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Um was willst du den denn erweitern?
Denk daran, dass du pro 120mm Radiator rund 150 Watt TDP abführen kannst.
Beim 280er müssten das so um 400 Watt TDP sein.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der 280er die CPU und die GPU schafft. Vermutlich nicht mehr so ganz leise.
Dazu kommt, dass du die Garantie verlierst, wenn du den erweiterst.


----------



## 4B11T (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

TDP ist doch egal, jedes grad weniger CPU Temperatur verschiebt die "Ryzen OC-Wall" ein paar MHz weiter nach hinten. Daher ist eine 280er AiO keinesfalls zu groß.

Mein letztes Upgrade war die Verwendung von Flüssigmetall zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler. Das hat ~3° weniger unter Last gebracht. In meinem normalen Gaming Profil habe ich jetzt 3,9GHz bei nur 1,275v idle / 1,25v Volllast Vcore (SVI2 TFN). Die niedrige Spannung senkt die Temperaturen noch weiter und damit sinkt auch wiederum der Spannungsbedarf.

Aus diesem Verhalten von Ryzen entsteht ja diese dämliche OC Wall irgendwo bei 4,0 - 4,2GHz. Ab einem gewissen Punkt braucht man immer mehr Spannung, wodurch die CPU immer wärmer und instabiler wird. Um das zu stabilisieren muss man die Spannung weiter erhöhen, es wird noch wärmer und es ist egal wie viel Spannung man drauf gibt: es wird immer schlimmer und die CPU wird nicht mehr schneller. Bei mir liegt der kritische Punkt bei ungefähr 4,125GHz / @65°. Ab da geht nix mehr


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Es geht um die Erweiterung.
Eine CPU, die 140 Watt TDP hat und eine Grafikkarte mit 300 Watt TDP ist schon recht viel für einen 280er Wasserkasten.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Ich schau erst mal wie es nur mit der cpu aussieht. 
Ich möchte es hauptsächlich im Idle leise haben wenn ich mal nicht am zocken bin. 

Und auf einen Tower Kühler hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Dann solltest du die Lüfter im Bios herunter fahren. Dazu einfach die Lüfter manuell einstellen.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Hab ich schon aber leider nicht leise genug ^^


----------



## 4B11T (28. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Und du bist dir sicher, dass die Geräuschquelle CPU + Gehäuselüfter sind? Wenn du die Lüfter korrekt auf PMW oder DC stellst und dann testweise auf 5v (oder 30-40%) stellst, dann sind diese an sich unhörbar, egal ob es Silentlüfter sind oder nicht.

Netzteil oder Grafikkarte macht ggf. auch etwas Lärm.

Ich war auch schon kurz davor mir die Celsius S36 oder silentloop 360mm zu holen, aber je mehr man die Erfahrungsberichte der AiOs ließt, desto öfter stolpert man über "nerviges Pumpengeräusch" im idle, bedingt durch nicht entkoppelte Verschraubung am Mainboard/Sockel. Von da aus überträgt sich das Pumpengeräusch und das Mainboard verstärkt es. Bin da sehr skeptisch.

Für wirklich lautlos im idle kann ich dir den NH d15 empfehlen, der läuft gerade mit 530upm und kühlt die CPU auf 30°.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Es ist der Stock kühler ^^ wenn ich den noch weiter runterdrehe dann wird mir die cpu zu warm. Bei 1300 Rpm sinds knapp 50 Grad. 
Und die anderen Teile hab ich noch von vorher.

Und auf so einen klobigen Kühler hab ich keine Lust mehr, (hatte ich vorher).


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Ich habe den Silent Loop schon einige Male verbaut und die Pumpe ist echt leise.
Wenn sie nicht leise ist, ist sie schlicht defekt.
Den 360er Loop würde ich z.B. nicht kaufen, da er kaum bis gar nicht besser ist als der 280er, aber deutlich mehr Platz weg nimmt.
Bei vielen Case musst du dann den Laufwerkskäfig ausbauen oder hast andere Probleme. Die treten beim 280er eher nicht auf.

Im Bios sollte man dann die Lüfterkurve manuell einstellen. einfach bis 70° die Kurve ganz nach unten schieben. Dann laufen die Lüfter mit 350rpm. Das ist unhörbar und erst bei 70° drehen sie dann auf.
Und die 70° erreicht man z.b. mit einem 1700X bei 3,8GHz nicht mal. Der pendelt sich dann bei 60-65° ein und die Lüfter laufen eben auch da noch mit 350rpm.
Hier gilt eben ausprobieren, was wie möglich ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Hab mich extra für den 280er entschieden weil die 140mm Lüfter auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen noch genug Luftdurchsatz hat. 
Ich hab vor den Radiator an der Front zu befestigen. Sollte ich dann den Lüfter der an der Gehäuse Decke sitzt so Montieren das er in das Gehäuse bläst für die Spannungswandler?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Wenn du ihn eh an die Front anbringst, brauchst du die Lüfter des Radiators nicht. Das übernehmen ja die Case Lüfter.
Den Deckel Lüfter lass man Luft nach draußen ziehen. Warme Luft steigt auf. Wäre also eher blöd, dagegen zu blasen. Zumindest du vermutlich im Deckel keinen Staubfilter hast.


----------



## Dyfcom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Ich habe eine Eisbaer Solo von Alphacool, die Läuft auf 6v mit 1600U/min und ist auch unhörbar. Auch jetzt nach ca 11 Monaten betrieb. Kombiniert mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm und 3x Noctua NF-A14 kommt mein i7 4770k unter 4,5Ghz nicht über 50°C. Nun läuft mein i7 auf 4,1Ghz unter voll last hört man nur die Grafikkarte 

Muss dazu aber sagen die die Eisbaer und den Radiator habe ich sehr günstig hier im Forum gekauft und die Nocuta Lüfter gab es bei Caseking in einem Bundel


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Morgen kommt endliche die Silent Loop ^^ hatte ja schon die 280 hier aber die passt leider nicht -.- 2x 140mm lüfter passen an der Front aber nicht der Radiator.


----------



## Ernie12345 (12. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endliche die Silent Loop ^^ hatte ja schon die 280 hier aber die passt leider nicht -.- 2x 140mm lüfter passen an der Front aber nicht der Radiator.



wie gings aus?


----------



## c0rn (23. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Genau, erzähl mal. Hätte auch gern eine lautlose AiO fürn CPU


----------



## Yeezy (23. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Also ich hab den Kraken X62 V2 in bin mega zufrieden. Nur die Lüfter habe ich gegen eLoop's getauscht. Kann dir auch die Thermaltake Water 3.0 empfehlen sowie auch die Corsair H100i v2. Haben nie Probleme gemacht!


----------



## LordEliteX (23. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Die Silent Loop hatte ich bis gestern gehabt. 
Wie im anderen Thread zu lesen ist, hat sich die Pumpe wohl verabschiedet. 
Ansonsten war war die Silent Loop echt top. Die Lüfter hab ich auch gegen eLoops getauscht.


----------



## c0rn (24. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Kennt jemand einen repräsentativen Test wo die hier genannten AiOs bzgl. Lautstärke verglichen werden?


----------



## LordEliteX (24. November 2017)

*AW: AiO für Ryzen 1700*

Ich kann dir sagen das ich die Pumpe außerhalb vom Gehäuse nicht gehört habe.


----------

